# Toddlers double breasted, three quarter length knitted coat/ jacket



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This sweet little girls 3/4 length double breasted jacket/coat is sure to be a winner, comfortable, cozy and very fashionable. I would class this pattern suitable for the beginner/ advanced beginner knitter. Stitches used are; knit, purl, K2 together also cast on, cast off and pick up stitches around neckline for collar. Worked in a light worsted yarn (8ply) on larger needles, so knits up fairly quickly.

Sizes 12-18 months and 18 -24 months 
Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-girls-double-breasted-3-4-length-coat-p052
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/180584033/little-girls-three-quarter-length-double?ref=shop_home_active_5


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely coat design :thumbup:


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I love all of your designs.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

As always, your designs are wonderful.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This is so beautiful - unfortunately my one and only granddaughter is 36+ months or I would be making it for her in a heart beat!!!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Well done!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That is so beautiful... For the well dressed tot!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, someday I may have a GD.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh! I love your work.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

thats elegant!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just purchased the pattern.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you Janis for your support, and a big thanks to you all for your lovely comments


----------



## nannas little helper (Feb 1, 2014)

How beautiful wish it was for bigger sizes too would love to knit this for my GD but she is 4 1/2 it looks so feminine your work is stunning thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable sweater!!!! Nice knitting! ;0)


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

VERY pretty...nice job!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice - I too have a GD who is 3 and wish it came in larger sizes. Well my DIL is expecting maybe it will be a girl.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Just darling. I don't know how you come up with all of the beautiful designs that you do. They are all so nice and so different and your workmanship is perfect.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your designs have such a specialness about them! :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

nannas little helper said:


> How beautiful wish it was for bigger sizes too would love to knit this for my GD but she is 4 1/2 it looks so feminine your work is stunning thanks for sharing xx


Oh me also. My grandaughter would be in a size 4. It would be a adorable little spring jacket to wear this spring for preschool.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a lovely coat...


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice and stylish. Love the buttons. Perfect match.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really super and I love that clover pink shade and those flower buttons. xx


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a beautiful design.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I should have known this was your pattern because I loved it immediately. I am finishing up the second of your baby kimonos for my new grandkids who have just arrived two days apart. Have this on my list for my older granddaughter.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Cute


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Very pretty coat!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is beautiful and very elegant. Your stitch definition is superb.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful coat..


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful design ! Wish I had a little daughter to knit it for x


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous,like all your other creations!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Absolutely adorable and your pairing with the slacks makes it even more so. Did you sew the slacks with the little pocket on them? You are a master designer and knitter!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I do sew also, however I have put sewing on the backburner, as my head is constantly so full of designs, and visuals for the next creation, designing is my passion.


montgal said:


> Absolutely adorable and your pairing with the slacks makes it even more so. Did you sew the slacks with the little pocket on them? You are a master designer and knitter!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

A big thanks to you all for the great feedback. I will definitely look at making this little coat/jacket in more sizes, possibly up to size 6. Will re-post when this happens.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Wow, this is gorgeous! And in such a perfect color!


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

I would definitely buy for size 4-6.


----------

